# New Craftsman Blower, Zama ?



## Cmarti (Feb 18, 2009)

I worked on two Craftsman blowers for my brother; an ancient 358.79721, and a 1 year old 358.794760. You guessed it, the ancient one got a fuel line and runs like a champ. The new one has me stumped.

I have spark, and the plug is is wet. It will not fire on starting fluid. I checked all cylinder bolts. I will check compression, but this has only been run twice, I cleaned the carb and ran carb cleaner through the high and low of the Zama C1U-W43B carb. The cleaner came out the idle and the high speed circuits. The gaskets and diaphrams seem OK. I cut off the no play housing and cut slits in the H & L needles. I turned them both out 1.5 turns. I am wondering if I have a bad or plugged check valve.

Any suggestions, and does anyone know where to set the L & H needles?

If All else fails a new carb is 26$ at Sears.

Thanks!


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

if that was a 1 year old unit it would of been still under warranty


----------



## Cmarti (Feb 18, 2009)

Lawnmowertech said:


> if that was a 1 year old unit it would of been still under warranty


Just out. It hasn't run for months, (typical of my brother he never got around to it) so he brings it to me. My version of a crossword puzzle. Fun when you figure them out, this one has me curious. He says only ran a couple of times and quit. I am not familiar with this carb. Any clues as to where to start on idle circuit needle? 

I guess Carb, as I have spark (cheap in line tester) and piston looks brand new. I pick up my compression tester I loaned out today, and will see if that is the culprit.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If it won't run when you squirt fuel in the cylinder, it isn't a fueling problem. Check compression first... should be 90+ My guess would be a stuck ring.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

BTW, that blower has a 2 year warranty.


----------



## Cmarti (Feb 18, 2009)

hankster said:


> BTW, that blower has a 2 year warranty.


Beautiful..... fortunately, his call not mine


----------

